# Virus causing computer to restart



## Munkeyboy87 (Jan 2, 2008)

I turn on the laptop and get a popup from a red x in the bottom left hand corner that says " Your computer is infected! Windows has detected spyware infection!" It says that I need to download some program. Well the computer stays on for another 7-10 seconds and then shuts down. I get popups that say " del.exe The application failed to initialize because the Windows station is shutting down."

It also says soolo.exe and d.exe can't initialize for the same reason. I've tried running online spyware/anti-virus programs in safe mode and they don't seem to work. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

